# Quadriceps tendon repair



## kfissler@medkoder.com (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok, my fellow orthopaedic coders. I need some help. I have a physician that performed a repair (suture) of the quadriceps tendon. I have some advice to use procedure code 27385 (suture of quadriceps or hamstring muscle rupture), but others say no because this code is for muscle repair, not tendon. Does anyone have any information on this?

Thanks,
Kristie


----------



## etenndixiechick (Aug 11, 2014)

*27385*

Per the AHA Coding Clinic for HCPCS 1st Quarter 2011 Newsletter CPT 27385 would be the correct code.


----------

